# Mario Gomez vicinissimo alla Fiorentina



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano tedesco *Bild*, l'attaccante bavarese *Mario Gomez * sarebbe vicinissimo allla Fiorentina per una cifra intorno ai 20 milioni


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Giugno 2013)

Sarebbe un grandissimo colpo, nonchè una delle squadre più adatte a lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2013)

Vendono Jovetic, acquistano Gomez e lanciano una volta per tutte Ljajic.
Ljajic-Gomez più qualche ritocchino in difesa e centrocampo e l'anno prossimo saranno un cliente terribile per i primi tre posti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vendono Jovetic, acquistano Gomez e lanciano una volta per tutte Ljajic.
> Ljajic-Gomez più qualche ritocchino in difesa e centrocampo e l'anno prossimo saranno un cliente terribile per i primi tre posti.



Potrebbero perdere Pizarro però, che è fondamentale per loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbero perdere Pizarro però, che è fondamentale per loro.


Starà a loro sostituirlo degnamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Starà a loro sostituirlo degnamente.



Vorranno uno dei nostri tecnicissimi centrocampisti?


----------



## jaws (11 Giugno 2013)

Gomez in Italia fallirà, ne sono sicuro


----------



## Doctore (11 Giugno 2013)

Questi non sono qualificati per la Champions e riescono a comprarsi Gomez?Noi che abbiamo il fatturato più alto,qualificati in Champions(quasi),la squadra con più apppppil al mondo...facciamo i barboni per poli


----------



## Graxx (11 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Questi non sono qualificati per la Champions e riescono a comprarsi Gomez?Noi che abbiamo il fatturato più alto,qualificati in Champions(quasi),la squadra con più apppppil al mondo...facciamo i barboni per poli



questo è il 4 misteri di Fatima mi sa...non lo capirò mai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vorranno uno dei nostri tecnicissimi centrocampisti?


Scambio alla pari Borja-Nocerino e gli concediamo anche un'opzione per Traoré.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scambio alla pari Borja-Nocerino e gli concediamo anche un'opzione per Traoré.



Ci guadagnano loro


----------



## jaws (11 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Questi non sono qualificati per la Champions e riescono a comprarsi Gomez?Noi che abbiamo il fatturato più alto,qualificati in Champions(quasi),la squadra con più apppppil al mondo...facciamo i barboni per poli



Se comprano Gomez prima venderanno Jovetic e non credo che ci guadagneranno


----------



## Doctore (11 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se comprano Gomez prima venderanno Jovetic e non credo che ci guadagneranno


Ci guadagnano...prima dell infortunio faceva una caterva di goal.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Giugno 2013)

Sono da scudetto e non scherzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Io credo che se lewandoswi non arriva, gomez non parte.


----------



## jaws (11 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ci guadagnano...prima dell infortunio faceva una caterva di goal.



Nel Bayern Monaco chiunque fa la prima punta fa una caterva di gol.

P.S una domanda per chi dice che la Fiorentina con Gomez sarebbe da scudetto: Il Milan con Gomez sarebbe da scudetto?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Nel Bayern Monaco chiunque fa la prima punta fa una caterva di gol.



ne faceva pure allo stoccarda.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Gomez in Italia fallirà, ne sono sicuro



anche io ho questa sensazione, non che farà male ma secondo me non dimostrerà nulla


----------



## Frikez (11 Giugno 2013)

Guardate che la Bild è spazzatura pura, per me non l'hanno mai trattato, tra cartellino e ingaggio costa un botto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

non era già del Napoli?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guardate che la Bild è spazzatura pura, per me manco lo stanno trattando.



ma poi lo stipendio chi glielo paga, stiamo palrando sempre della fiorentina non del real madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2013)

*Rummenigge *allontana *Gomez-Fiorentina* :" Gomez? 0 offerte dall'Italia".


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Tutti lo davano per fatto qui in Italia, a cominciare da Pedullà LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Luglio 2013)

Secondo sport1.de in serata potrebbe esserci l'incontro fra *Bayern*, *Fiorentina *e il procuratore di *Gomez*.


----------



## Mithos (2 Luglio 2013)

Sembra che siano andati loro in Champions piuttosto che noi


----------



## iceman. (2 Luglio 2013)

Davvero, ovviamente l'arrivo di Gomez vorrebbe dire l'addio di uno tra jovetic e ljaic se non di tutti e due


----------



## DannySa (2 Luglio 2013)

E noi stiamo a guardare, siamo dei poveracci senza speranze.
Se fossimo andati noi al posto della Fiorentina staremmo comprando a 2 lire qualche cesso a caso dichiarando da subito che il mercato sarà supermega low cost e che senza la Champions ci sono solo perdite e 0 introiti.
Il tutto dopo essere come sempre la squadra che fattura di più in Italia, complimenti davvero.


----------



## robs91 (2 Luglio 2013)

E' il finalizzatore che gli è mancato l'anno scorso,sarebbe un grande colpo per una realtà come la Fiorentina.Da quello che ho letto lo pagheranno 18 milioni più bonus,con un contratto da 4.5 milioni all'anno.


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E' il finalizzatore che gli è mancato l'anno scorso,sarebbe un grande colpo per una realtà come la Fiorentina.Da quello che ho letto lo pagheranno 18 milioni più bonus,con un contratto da 4.5 milioni all'anno.



Non li vale


----------



## robs91 (2 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non li vale



beh stiamo parlando di uno che ha segnato 113 gol con la maglia del Bayern,non dell'ultimo arrivato.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Luglio 2013)

attaccante che li rende competitivi per i quartieri alti.
E' un killer.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> attaccante che li rende competitivi per i quartieri alti.
> E' un killer.


.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

*In questi minuti Gomez sta incontrando il Bayern per chiedere la cessione alla Fiorentina.

Sky*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

Se lo prendono fanno davvero un bel colpo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ieri sera *non *c'è stato l'incontro *Fiorentina-Bayern Monaco* per *Gomez*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Ds *Fiorentina*:"*Gomez *ci interessa ma in questo momento non ci sono i presupposti ".


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

e

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Eh certo, se non cedono jovetic...


----------

